# An experiment, I really do need opinions.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I posted earlier that I have been experimenting with different sound clusters, and this is one of the attempts that I actually recorded, it is louder than most of my other songs, but I would still recommend using headphones. One thing I would like to know if it sounds any different from the things that I normally post here.
View attachment Experimental.mp3
There is one point where I just lost the rythm for a few seconds, and another where I played a chord too big for my hand.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not clear what the experiment is.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

The chords I am using is the experiment.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It sounds, completely, like 'noodling.' The configuration is about as cliche as it gets.

You need to notate those chords, take them through some thought-about processes, and see where that leads you.

To my ear and mind, this is nothing to present, a keyboard ramble, a few harmonies. You should expect more from yourself; 'we' do.


----------

